# Sons of Heracles



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

This is Chapter Master Sisyphos of the Sons of Heracles [diy Army I started a long time ago and am now bringing them back from the warp].





Few more things to do to Him yet,detail work and His base.
C&C as always welcome.
:wink:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

That looks freaking AWESOME  Love the purple dude. Whats the shield for? Just show? Or is it a SS?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Holy cacapoopoo thats mental!!! i like it! the only niggle is the head, there is just something that doesnt sit right with me :/


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks awesome! I love the back hair spine thing (I don't know the right term) but looks awesome.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments!!
Jamob the shield is an old relic from planet Athos [homeworld],it belonged to a King of old,a renown giant of a Warrior,It has been passed down through generations of Kings and in turn given to the Sons of Heracles and turned into a formidable weapon in itself,yes its a stormshield with the power of a thunder hammer.
Here is the finished mini....Chapter Master Sisyphos.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,update for my Sons of Heracles. These are the original minis I done years ago,all I have done is whip off the standard Marine helmet and replace with these awesome helmets from Puppets of war...and tidied the paint up a bit. The next batch will be fresh minis not old reclaimed ones. These are still very much wip....please excuse the poor quality pics.








C&C most welcome!
:wink:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work man!! I love the color scheme and the asthetic of the army. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not quite as good as your Lamenters, but still very striking. Love the hoplite helmets, they fit perfectly.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks to you both!! Still as said wip.

Khorne.....Lamenters?.....Marine Malevolents. :grin:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Update with Squad Theseus...nearly done,bit of tidying to do and the Chapter symbol to add.



This is the start of Squad Cadmus...



And this is Assault Squad Crius,again nearly finished but.....not quite!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think they look great man. The spot colors are really eye catching especially the blue on the bolt pistol and the plasma green in the assault squad.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

zxyogi said:


> Khorne.....Lamenters?.....Marine Malevolents. :grin:


They are marines, and they're yellow, and... Ok, my bad.:blush:


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

This is madness. Madness?? THis....is....awsoooooome!!!!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL thanks for the replies!! :wink:
Update with my Sons of Heracles. Been working on some Termies,need fidying and finishing!






C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Never found this thread before and it all look amazing!! The only thing i thought off was the shields on the terminators, they seem to much hellanistic and could have been done a little more hellanism .40k-ish. k:


----------



## Blackwire (Sep 9, 2012)

My usual niggles about the back of my mind aren't there. You've managed to pull off a seamless set of conversions, but moreover, I like it so much that I don't care some of the hard rules of how space marines should look have been broken. In many ways they look better like this. Congrats.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, just WOW, They're amazing mate, I love the shields, the helms, they're beautiful. 

I can't find fault with them, from tip to toe


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Painted up this old Razorbck i had hanging about from a ebay impulse buy.
Painted it for my Sons of Heracles....not sure on it,what do you lot think?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey man that's looking good so far. I think it could use more white and bronze areas/accents to look like it really fits with the rest of your army.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello.....long time no been about!! lol.
Had a quick browse thru the forum and there is some awesome work going on!
Keep it going chaps.

Will be making a start on my Marines again soon. catch you then!
:wink:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey big Z, welcome back!

It has been far too long since the Sons of Heracles or the Marines Malevolent made themselves known on Heresy's boards.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

These are wicked - great work so far and looking forward to your update!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome back Z, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Good to see you back zxyogi. Looking forward to seeing an update.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome Chaps!!
:blush:
Not so much as an update but what the Sons of Heracles Army looks like at the mo. Some of the marines need finishing but they are hidden at the back.
:wink:











Will start painting again soon and that includes more Marines Malevolent and a kill team of Exorcists.
Till then!!
:drinks:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I always feel its risky doing a DIY chapter. There's a lot of potential for them to be poorly defined and executed. However you've done a great job on these guys. The painting is good and you've developed a strong And consistent visual style that really makes them stand out. Well done.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What Asamodai said. Really nice to see the chapter all laid out like this. I should probably do something similar!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

As simple as it is, I really like the consistency of the Grecian helms. I also like that there is variation in how the helms are treated, crested, non-crested, bronze, partially bronze, white, partially white, etc. I also really like the models where the face mask has all the edges in-lined with black. If the whole model were like that it would look terrible, but as it is that added visual tension draws my eye right to the faces. 

Do the different masks represent different ranks or honors, sergeants, veterans, etc.?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!! :wink:

Kreuger,the different helmet markings/Crests represent the 5 different Clans/Countries on their Homeworld.
The First Company can also personalize their helmets but as long as there is white as well.
I am still working on fluff for the Sons of Heracles,got some ideas,one which could cause some debate as to their origins.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That's an awesome looking army! Keep the good painting on!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,been working on my Captain of the First Companys LR.....






Few more things to do,tidy and detail....re do the lenses and then weathering!
:wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, awesome work! The purple, white and gold combine really nicely on such a big surface. I thought it might be too blocky but it's really not. That extra armor is that Scribor? Because it's bloody sexy!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The extra armour model and painting is sooo good! Excellent work on the purple too! let's see this weathering!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The Land Raider is excellent! Great work!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Fantastic looking tank you have there, the HB turret fits in really nicely there :victory:

I was going to say the purple looks a bit flat, but then i stopped looking at the pretty pictures and read your comments - i'm sure the weathering will break it up and solve that issue no problem.


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

That Land Raider is.... awesome... nothing else to really describe it. The colors work really well together, and those armor panels are amazing.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Wow, awesome work! The purple, white and gold combine really nicely on such a big surface. I thought it might be too blocky but it's really not. That extra armor is that Scribor? Because it's bloody sexy!


Hello Jacobite,yeah its Scibor...dodgy quality...well the bits I got were!

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1414

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks zx, I'll take a look through their stuff I didn't realise they had started doing extra armor. What was wrong with the parts you got?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Thanks zx, I'll take a look through their stuff I didn't realise they had started doing extra armor. What was wrong with the parts you got?


Hello Jacobite,
The extra armour, main section, was badly warped and was coming apart in layers as such, as tho it was cast bit at a time. Hope that makes sense?
The small panels at the front were fine!
Other than that, all okay.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Been working on some members of my Dev squad. These Marines have been badly injured in previous conflicts and are carrying more than their fair share of bionics and have been attached to a Dev squad.
These Guys have been posted up on another thread as well.



C&C as always welcome!
:wink:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

White pads and faces are very good
undust that rhino, man


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

neferhet said:


> White pads and faces are very good
> undust that rhino, man


:laugh:
Its special Italian dust........ :so_happy:

:wink:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Update time again!
Been working on another LR for my SOH. Not sure on how to arm Her,its a Crusader/Redeemer variant but fancy just fitting Las canons. But then again just might make it a Redeemer!!






Also been working on some Marines....


As always C&C most welcome!
:wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

With the iconarphy that you've put on it I would go with a Redeemer, AC and Flamers to match the doors.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> With the iconarphy that you've put on it I would go with a Redeemer, AC and Flamers to match the doors.


Never even thought of that!! :laugh:

:crazy: Need to concentrate!! :crazy:

Going to fit a FW multimelta turret as well!

:friends:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

yeah i gotta second Jacobites idea. it looks like it would be the most appropriate


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Dude this is fantastic work, it's a very nice purple you got going on there.

The helmets, styles, emblems, shields. All very very regal and very cool! Nice one buddy.

I'll send some rep your way too! Good to see, and hope to see more!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

looks great and velvety. looking forward to the completed model. whered you source those doors?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

Cuban,the doors are from Chapter House Studios.
http://chapterhousestudios.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=85&product_id=224


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Update on my latest Squad of Sons.....





This is a Lord Executioner [Finemess] been working on,promised myself would never buy another finecast figure but I love this one and thought I would give it another chance....wont be buying any more!! One figure is half the price of a Tac Squad!!!! Just dont look right,proportions are way out compared to the plastic figures. Anyway,here it is,still not finished.....





Excuse the pics...bad light and all that malarky!!
C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I do love that Lord Executioner model and I like seeing him in different colour schemes to the Ultramarines on the GW site. You've done a good job on him too.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> I do love that Lord Executioner model and I like seeing him in different colour schemes to the Ultramarines on the GW site. You've done a good job on him too.


Thanks Asamodai!!
:wink:


Update time!!
Been working on the LR Redeemer. Not quite sure on the white stripe down the side but committed now!
Paint is thicker than i would like but I always struggle with white!!!!!! :ireful2:
Considering putting a smaller stripe either side of the white....thinking Gold. Opinions?
Start of doing the white stripe...


Nearly there.....





C&C as always welcome!
:wink:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it looks awesome.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the white stripe on the LR and the marble effect that you are working with. IS that the only place it's going to be on it?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks!!
JacO you spotted the marble effect!! Nice one!! :wink:
Yeah,all the white area will have a marble look to it if I can pull it off!
:grin:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yup, the stripe works. Nice work.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Krimbo update!






Still got loads to do to finish!
C&C as always welcome!

Happy Krimbo!!
:grin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That marble looks great, how are you doing it? Have you considered putting another stripe somewhere?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks great zxyogi! i think another Stripe would be a good idea. in the front perhaps?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Been working on these Grey Knights to join my Sons of Heracles and Marines Malevolent Force in the fight against Chaos.......






Not yet finished,yet to do detail and decide on heraldry......
C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

On my table at the mo.......plenty of WIP.



:wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I am liking those very dark silver Grey Knights! Nice to see them not looking like they have just been dipped in chrome.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Update with My Sons of Heracles vanguard squad.
All still very much WIP but not far off...usual stuff.















C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks awesome man. the Bronze/gold areas look a bit flat but other than that they are awesome.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello.....update time!
Still working on the Vanguard squad but also made a start on my Ven Contemptor.......




The main body is not yet fixed,just mounted to give you an idea of what it'll look like.
C&C as always welcome.
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Update on Contemptor and other bits on my table.......




Still loads to do to it and base but getting there!!
C&C as always welcome!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

The dread is looking awesome!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dread is looking very nice, are you going to tie the base ruins into the Chapter Color scheme?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow man, this army is totally legit. I love your work a lot more than the Forge World Minotaurs, which are just over the top. Your solutions are a lot more subtle and effective, not overdoing the "Greek" thing.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That dreadnought is reeking of awesomeness :victory:

Are you going to freehand over the shoulder shield?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The assault squad is awesome. Love the shields. And the contemptor is coming out really badass...


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!!
Varakir......crap at freehand but am trying to do summat on the shield....ala pretty thick paint as keep going over it!! lol!
Update on my Sons of Heracles Ven Contemptor.........Again and as usual not complete still got fair bit to do but...almost there!





C&C as usual welcome!!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Was your chapter's homeworld attacked or something, kind of wondering if there's a reason for why he's walking all over the ruins that relate to the chapter


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Words of Truth, yeah it was. Still working on fluff for my Army. The old home world is called Athos. Working on Chaos attacking and destroying Athos.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait to read more


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Was asked for an Army shot so here you are.......







:wink:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Really impressive collection there. What can you max out at? 2000 pts? 2500?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

SwedeMarine...dont know brother,dont play the game. Fluff and modelling for me!

UPDATE TIME.........
These are my Honour Guard and Captain of the Second Company.....








Captain Patroclus



Dev snipers.....


Siege Dread...altho before becoming a Dread he was a Assault Marine and wanted a chainsword to be in his grip at all times.





Last of all my Contemptor....still not quite finished.


Sorry for the shaky pics.
C&C as always welcome!!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

AH, dev snipers are funny  also, want to see the contemptor left shoulderpad with the freehand


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello.....update long overdue....
2nd Company Captain Theseus and his Honour guard.








All not quite finished but 99% there.
C&C as always welcome.
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Chapter Master and Body guard......








I am in the process of building 3 more Bodyguards, one will be a Librarian.
C&C as always welcome.
:wink:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Small update.....started work on the gun totting Honour Guard, the Captain likes a bit of choom around him when facing xeno scum.





As you can see, still plenty of work to be done....so till then :bye:


----------

